# Infocus M512



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
5" 720p IPS Display
Android 4.4 Kitkat
Snapdragon 400
LTE/4G
Corning III Gorilla Glass
NFC

Where I bought mine: http://www.pandawill.com/foxconn-in...0-50-inch-gorilla-glass-nfc-white-p91662.html

I highly recommend this device if you're on a budget as this is ALOT of value for $158 USD. The build quality is quite impressive, as I'd expect from Foxconn (the company behind iPhone construction) and I haven't had any issues with it. 

Now as a power user I wanted to root it ofcourse and there is a way to root it but theres notreally an explanation on how to root it so I figured I'd post the steps, but the original thread is located at: http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 and I'd like to thank [email protected] for making the root image 

Now to the rooting.
When you first get your M512 you'll need to upgrade its firmware.
Go to settings > About Device > Software update > Update. There should be an update, let it do its thing. It will reboot and the firmware will be updated. 
If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.

Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 which will Root your M512.
To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done! 

Check to see if you have SuperSU installed - if you do, its worked and you're rooted 
As of now there's no way to install a Custom Recovery or flash a custom ROM but maybe someone will develop one.


----------



## salvavrk (Oct 6, 2014)

*Problems*

Hello  friend, I bought this same phone in pandawill too. After doing all you did I had a proble, a pop up window asking me for an upgrade showed up suddenly and I click ok by mistake. The upgrade started but it stopped. Now the phone doesn't start. I want to know how to flash it into download mode or something like that in order to restore the phone.

Besides, I had 1,75gb of free room in internal memory and I found out how to install data in sd card. Actually I had many heavy games, Sygic with many maps...

If you can tell me what tools to use to try I will appreciate it.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 6, 2014)

Was it an upgrade over Wi-Fi? Why did it stop half way... Did u you lose internet connection?

Sent from my LG-D802


----------



## Migz71 (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi GalaxyWhy, is there anyway to use external sdcard for more internal memory?


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 9, 2014)

Hey Migz71, I've used this technique to delete the Chinese bloatware off my phone and then linked my apps to the sdcard. But hopefully we'll be getting either a Miui or Stock ROM in the coming weeks (which will give us more internal space) ?

Sent from my LG G2 running CloudyG3


----------



## pibcs81 (Oct 20, 2014)

GalaxyWhy said:


> Hey Migz71, I've used this technique to delete the Chinese bloatware off my phone and then linked my apps to the sdcard. But hopefully we'll be getting either a Miui or Stock ROM in the coming weeks (which will give us more internal space) ?
> 
> Sent from my LG G2 running CloudyG3

Click to collapse



I have read in htcmania that one user use foldermount to solve the problem with the memory, because the phone has 4 GB but 2 GB it use like a emule sdcard, with that is not necessary use a external sdcard but you lost 2 GB. In my xiaomi Mi Pad 16GB I had the similiar problem and I solved with SDFix and for the bigger games I use Link2sD, but only with SDFix was enough.

The user in htcmania say that he solve with foldermount to link the folder from 2GB partition sdcard with the external folder to external sdcard. Here is one link http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2192122,
Have anyone tried it ? or SDFix I think is easier .

Is a shame because the phone has a great hadware for this price but software and scene is rubbish.

I´m between this phone and xiaomi red 1s, I know that xiaomi has a good support and a nice room but luck 4g, and the battery is worst, really i don´t know what to do ... are you happy with this movil the gps and 4G works fine?


----------



## niallcs (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks for that, it worked great! There's less space available on the internal memory on the phone since rooting it. I had about 1GB with the stock rom, now there's about 260MB. I've removed the unwanted app's etc., but I don't see what's taking up the space. Did you notice anything similar on your phone?


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey niallcs check out this thread for further discussion: I'd recommend flashing MIUI, I get 2gb free internal space 

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2856956

Check out this thread for details


Sent from my LG G2 running CloudyG3 ?


----------



## niallcs (Oct 22, 2014)

Great, I'll take a look. Thanks again!


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 22, 2014)

*Password extraction ?*



GalaxyWhy said:


> *Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
> 
> 
> Now to the rooting.
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Download needs password . 
How to get this code please. 
Thanks


----------



## Matrey_Moxley (Oct 23, 2014)

Aflaoui said:


> Hi,
> 
> Download needs password .
> How to get this code please.
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There should be a short four-character password listed with the ROM in parentheses to the left of the download button - currently it shows for me as "a2tb" for the full package. I don't know if that's set or if it changes, but take a look and see.


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 26, 2014)

*Update problem*

Hello, I am french and not very good in english so sorry for my bad English.

I try to update my infocus to firmware 1080_0_15CN ... but it's imposible  from my Infocus settings so I try to do that with the download mode, but when I try your magnipulation my phone switch on normally and even with ADB using the command " adb reboot download" it's the same results !

Please help me, thanks.
Soferendo


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 26, 2014)

*Download mode with M512 ?*



Matrey_Moxley said:


> There should be a short four-character password listed with the ROM in parentheses to the left of the download button - currently it shows for me as "a2tb" for the full package. I don't know if that's set or if it changes, but take a look and see.

Click to collapse



Thank you - it's ok

But...
 "Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button ..."
This method does not work on my smartphone 

Help

---------- Post added at 08:08 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------




Soferendo said:


> Hello, I am french and not very good in english so sorry for my bad English.
> 
> I try to update my infocus to firmware 1080_0_15CN ... but it's imposible  from my Infocus settings so I try to do that with the download mode, but when I try your magnipulation my phone switch on normally and even with ADB using the command " adb reboot download" it's the same results !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bonjour,

J'ai aussi le même problème: impossible de passer en mode Downlod par POwer+Volume haut
qu'est ce que ADB stp ?

Et de toute facon le téléchargement de ce firmware prend un temps fou et qui vient de ce planté à 64% !  grrrrr
Si tu as ce fichier un partage via DRIVE ou autre ? ce serait sympa


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 26, 2014)

Aflaoui said:


> Thank you - it's ok
> 
> But...
> "Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button ..."
> ...

Click to collapse



Bonsoir, alors ADB est un utilitaire à installer sur pc

Pour l'installer suis ce tuto: http ://ww w.phonandroi d.com/forum/installer-en-15-s econdes-adb-fastboot-les-drivers-de-votre-appareil-android-win-t8 4129.html ( je ne peux pas mettre de liens donc j'ai mis des espaces.)

Ensuite ADB et le reste de ces logiciels te servent à contrôler ou donner des ordres à ton téléphone via ton PC, alors tout d'abord active le mode debeugage USB de ton Infocus.

Ensuite installe les pilots, quand tu et que tu es en mode debeugage USB ton pc te propose d'installer quelque chose, ce sont les pilotes.

Quand tout ceci est fait, tu ouvres une invit de commande CMD et tu tapes ceci ( ton téléphone doit être connecter avec le debeug USB activer) "adb reboot download" et ton téléphone redémarre en mode download.

Voici que que j'ai appris à faire grâce à plusieurs tutos, mais moi mon infocus redémarre normalement, après si pour toi cela fonctionne c'est niquel 

Je mettrais le fichier sur un hébergeur dès que je serai sur mon Pc, demain matin normalement !


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 27, 2014)

*Téléchargement du MC2...zip ??!!*



Soferendo said:


> Bonsoir, alors ADB est un utilitaire à installer sur pc
> 
> Pour l'installer suis ce tuto: http ://ww w.phonandroi d.com/forum/installer-en-15-s econdes-adb-fastboot-les-drivers-de-votre-appareil-android-win-t8 4129.html ( je ne peux pas mettre de liens donc j'ai mis des espaces.)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bonjour,

Merci pour ces précisions.

Pour l'instant je galère avec le téléchargement du firmeware MC2... (603 mega) 
Déjà un planté au 2/3 puis un autre quasiment vers la fin et ce matin temps estimé 2 à 3 jours...
Je désespère.
J'aurai un nouveau smartphone avant de pouvoir flasher celui là !!


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 27, 2014)

*Dowload Mode : LA METHODE*



Soferendo said:


> Hello, I am french and not very good in english so sorry for my bad English.
> 
> I try to update my infocus to firmware 1080_0_15CN ... but it's imposible  from my Infocus settings so I try to do that with the download mode, but when I try your magnipulation my phone switch on normally and even with ADB using the command " adb reboot download" it's the same results !
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Bonjour,

Pour obtenir ce mode faut être plus têtu que l'appareil!
Appui long sur la touche power : cliquer sur Eteindre
Appui long sur Vol+ et Power et maintenir : deux redémarrages consécutifs vont se produire
On garde son calme et les touches toujours enfoncées !
Il doit ensuite affiché (normalement) le mode download


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 27, 2014)

Merci de ta réponse si rapide !  

Alors je fais exactement ce que tu me dis ! Quand je le démarre avec Power+volume il affiche infocus, s'éteind ! Mais ne se rallume pas --" 

Help me plizzzzz !


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 27, 2014)

*Mode download : précision*



Soferendo said:


> Merci de ta réponse si rapide !
> 
> Alors je fais exactement ce que tu me dis ! Quand je le démarre avec Power+volume il affiche infocus, s'éteind ! Mais ne se rallume pas --"
> 
> Help me plizzzzz !

Click to collapse



Il semble nécessaire de faire cette manip cable USB branché et mode debug bien sur

Est-ce OK ainsi ?


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 27, 2014)

Oui j'ai déjà essayer et mon téléphone redémarre normalement .... 

Merci de ta réponse


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 27, 2014)

*A quoi sert adb reboot download*



Aflaoui said:


> Il semble nécessaire de faire cette manip cable USB branché et mode debug bien sur
> 
> Est-ce OK ainsi ?

Click to collapse



Mais adb ne fait que redémarrer l'appareil - je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cet outil hormi l'instal des drivers...
Pour info j'ai enfin le fichier ZIP.
Je l'ai copié sur la carte microSD
J'ai lancé l'install via le mode download - En cours ..........


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
5" 720p IPS Display
Android 4.4 Kitkat
Snapdragon 400
LTE/4G
Corning III Gorilla Glass
NFC

Where I bought mine: http://www.pandawill.com/foxconn-in...0-50-inch-gorilla-glass-nfc-white-p91662.html

I highly recommend this device if you're on a budget as this is ALOT of value for $158 USD. The build quality is quite impressive, as I'd expect from Foxconn (the company behind iPhone construction) and I haven't had any issues with it. 

Now as a power user I wanted to root it ofcourse and there is a way to root it but theres notreally an explanation on how to root it so I figured I'd post the steps, but the original thread is located at: http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 and I'd like to thank [email protected] for making the root image 

Now to the rooting.
When you first get your M512 you'll need to upgrade its firmware.
Go to settings > About Device > Software update > Update. There should be an update, let it do its thing. It will reboot and the firmware will be updated. 
If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.

Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 which will Root your M512.
To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done! 

Check to see if you have SuperSU installed - if you do, its worked and you're rooted 
As of now there's no way to install a Custom Recovery or flash a custom ROM but maybe someone will develop one.


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 27, 2014)

Aflaoui said:


> Mais adb ne fait que redémarrer l'appareil - je ne vois pas l'intérêt de cet outil hormi l'instal des drivers...
> Pour info j'ai enfin le fichier ZIP.
> Je l'ai copié sur la carte microSD
> J'ai lancé l'install via le mode download - En cours ..........

Click to collapse



Oui pour moi aussi il ne fait que redémarrer mon mobile alors que sur tout les forums ils disent de faire comme ça --" 

Comme as-tu lancer le mode download ? Par les touches power et volume ? Peux:fingers-crossed: tu me dire exactement comment tu as fait ? Moi je n'y arrive pas ...


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 27, 2014)

*tuto download mode*



Soferendo said:


> Oui pour moi aussi il ne fait que redémarrer mon mobile alors que sur tout les forums ils disent de faire comme ça --"
> 
> Comme as-tu lancer le mode download ? Par les touches power et volume ? Peux:fingers-crossed: tu me dire exactement comment tu as fait ? Moi je n'y arrive pas ...

Click to collapse



Mode DEBUG
Brancher le cable USB
(sélectionner MTP)
Eteindre l'appareil : appui long puis choisir Eteindre
Après extinction:
rester appuyer sur Vol+
et appuyer sur Power 
Et on reste dans cette position - successivement apparaitra :
 - Première image affichée : clavier de saisie du code PIN
 - Deuxieme image INFOCUS
 - Troisieme image : INFOCUS
 - Quatrieme image : ecran system recovery  
-------------
Pour info j'ai installé le nouveau frimeware - les appli GooglePlay et Gmail ne fonctionnent plus - galère ...
Je teste le reste


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 28, 2014)

*Services Google Play has stopped*



GalaxyWhy said:


> *Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
> If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.
> 
> .

Click to collapse



hello 
I installed the version of 1080_0_15CN 
But GOOGLE PLAY, GMAIL etc ... do not work 
I uninstalled and reinstalled from my application backups: ditto 
About my phone: 
Infocus M512 - 4.4.2 -M8926DAAAANAZM 
Build number: 15CN_1_080 

help me please - (Urgent)

Thank you


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 28, 2014)

*Problèmme application Google*

Milles milliards de merci pour enfin m'avoir donner une méthode claire et précise  !  

Alors pour moi aussi les applications Google ne fonctionnent plus --"  Même si il me reste Mobogenie pour installer des Apps je préfère quand meme Le play store ! 

Quelqu'un aurait des infos la dessus ?


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 28, 2014)

*Tres heureux*



Soferendo said:


> Milles milliards de merci pour enfin m'avoir donner une méthode claire et précise  !
> 
> Alors pour moi aussi les applications Google ne fonctionnent plus --"  Même si il me reste Mobogenie pour installer des Apps je préfère quand meme Le play store !
> 
> Quelqu'un aurait des infos la dessus ?

Click to collapse



Bonne nouvelle !
Pour info j'ai trouvé cette méthode par hasard.

Je ne sais trop ce que l'on a gagner avec cette version : pour l'instant ce n'est que du moins... et beaucoup de perte de temps...
Problème c'est que je suis grand consommateur de GMAIL et DRIVE et ces applis ne fonctionnent pas non plus ...
J'en ai parcouru des pages sur le sujet mais pour l'instant je reste bredouille.
Si tu veux bien celui de nous deux qui progresse postera sur ce fil de discussion

Bonne chance.


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 28, 2014)

Je vais essayer de trouver un remède à cela en parcourant les forums.. :/ Sinon on peut repartir à la version du firmware antérieur disponible sur le site Infocus !  

http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿

Bonne recherches et encore merci à toi ! 

Sinon pour les applications sur as "phonandroid" normalement d'installer sur ton mobile ! Et il est largement équivalent à Google Play sinon en dernier recours tu as Aptoide, ces deux logiciels peuvent te proposer des alternatives à l'appli Gmail et les autres applications que tu souhaite !


----------



## Aflaoui (Oct 28, 2014)

*Restor usine ?*



Soferendo said:


> Je vais essayer de trouver un remède à cela en parcourant les forums.. :/ Sinon on peut repartir à la version du firmware antérieur disponible sur le site Infocus !
> 
> http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Merci pour ces conseils

Pour un retour à la version sortie d'usine la fonction RESET dans SETTINGS ne fait elle pas le boulot ?


----------



## Soferendo (Oct 29, 2014)

Aflaoui said:


> Merci pour ces conseils
> 
> Pour un retour à la version sortie d'usine la fonction RESET dans SETTINGS ne fait elle pas le boulot ?

Click to collapse



Surtout ne fait pas ça ! J'ai fait ces conn**ie ! Et mon smartphone est disponible plus qu'en anglais et en plus je n'ai plus aucun installeur d'aplication --" Je fais des test sur mon smartphone et je te donne le résultat ! Ca evite que tu fasse des trucks sur le tien pour rien


----------



## bigrammy (Nov 6, 2014)

*English Please*

How do you guys expect to get help when you dont post in English.  
PM each other if you want to jabber on in a foreign language.    

OP I would Expect this thread to get a lot bigger with this phone being such a bargain price.


----------



## PochiMak (Nov 23, 2014)

But no cwm recovery no root (only root-ed image with bloatware) = No Hope

I have tried a cwm recovery made by Taiwanese for M2 (a Infocus device have similar spec to M512), bootable but not flashable.
Once you boot your device with that recovery, your phone will become unusable and have to reflash everything in download mode. (Maybe got stuck in FTM?)
https://zh-tw.facebook.com/tw101.ro...27488.130833580409396/368571303302288/?type=1

And a source of Infocus devices ROMs, tools
http://yun.baidu.com/share/home?uk=658565543#category/type=0


----------



## PochiMak (Nov 25, 2014)

Guys, Foxconn has just released a new version of firmware  on yesterday.
2200_0_15CN
http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html


----------



## francie91 (Nov 26, 2014)

*Mise a jour infocus m512*

Bonjour
Est ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider à mettre à jour mon téléphone. Au démarrage, j'ai un message mise à jour disponible mais lorsque je lance la mise à jour, voilà le message :
E:Error in /data/media/0/update.zip (status 7)
Installation aborted
J'aimerai le rooté mais il semble que la mise à jour soit indispensable en premier lieu
donc le modèle ; INFOCUS M512
VERSION : ANDROID 4.4.2
NUMERO DE BUILD : 15CN_1_03A
La mise à jour proposée est 15CN _1_080

Merci pour votre aide à tous


----------



## sarelr (Dec 4, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> Guys, Foxconn has just released a new version of firmware  on yesterday.
> 2200_0_15CN
> 
> I also bought mine from pandawill.com. It does not do ota update i get the same error as posted below. I want to manually install but all the links you provided do not lead to a dowwnload. Do you know why?

Click to collapse


----------



## francie91 (Dec 4, 2014)

*I don't know*



sarelr said:


> PochiMak said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, Foxconn has just released a new version of firmware  on yesterday.
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 5, 2014)

Well, there's 2 OTA package release by Foxconn. The first one is a update package, which is around 105MB. The second one is a full package, it's about 522MB.

Only the first one can flash directly from the recovery, the second one must install by dial *#*#874#*#* in the dialer.
However they both have a 'problem'. The first one require you to have version 15CN_1_080 (aka 1080) on your phone. The second one will make your baseband (aka radio) corrupted.

As your device having 103A, I guess you have to upgrade it to 1080 first before upgrading to 2200.

Anyway, I'm now uploading the files. Once it's done I will share the links here.

---------- Post added at 09:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 08:33 AM ----------


WARNING: GAPPS NOT INCLUDED




Version number format:
15CN_X_XXX (example: 15CN_1_080 = 1080)

*Full install package*
2260
2200 *Official has recalled this update as it will mess up the baseband
1080

*Upgrade package*
2260 from 2200
2200 from 1080
1080 from 103A
1080 from 023A

Wanna try CWM Recovery for this device?


----------



## sarelr (Dec 5, 2014)

I upgraded to 2200 and then i read your post, how can i fix the radio?


----------



## sarelr (Dec 5, 2014)

I installed the modem fix from 4pda that galaxywhy posted a link to and now I have reception. I installed it from FTM mode.
These are instructions from 4pda:
Log in recovery - Turn off the phone. Hold the Volume + and Power. Connect the USB cable. When you see a white screen, release the power button, Volume + hold until recovery. Entering Bootloader (Download mode) - Turn off the phone. Volume- and Hold Power. Connect the USB cable. When you see a white screen, release the power button, Volume- button until appears in the lower left corner of the "Download mode". Log in FTM mode (service mode) - Turn off the phone. Hold all three buttons. Connect the USB cable. When you see a white screen, release the power button, hold the rest until the black screen with the words (in firmware 2200 inscriptions appear later, just a black screen with backlight).

 I still can't use google apps, I tried installing Gapps from cyanogen but it didn't work, does anyone know where to find Gapps that will work with this device?

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:15 AM ----------

I found root and gapps on 4pda, al is working now


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 7, 2014)

sarelr said:


> I found root and gapps on 4pda, al is working now

Click to collapse



Okay, can you dump the stock recovery for me


----------



## sarelr (Dec 7, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> Okay, can you dump the stock recovery for me

Click to collapse



I didn't find the stock rom, I upgraded to 2200 from the infocus site and applied fixes on 4PDA.
 I can't post links because i'm a noob, but its the same russian site posted by galaxywhy.
I asked pandawill to send me the stock rom, I'm still waiting for an answer.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 7, 2014)

sarelr said:


> I didn't find the stock rom, I upgraded to 2200 from the infocus site and applied fixes on 4PDA.
> I can't post links because i'm a noob, but its the same russian site posted by galaxywhy.
> I asked pandawill to send me the stock rom, I'm still waiting for an answer.

Click to collapse



Never mind. I flashed a rooted row and dumped.

PS: I have updated the links


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
5" 720p IPS Display
Android 4.4 Kitkat
Snapdragon 400
LTE/4G
Corning III Gorilla Glass
NFC

Where I bought mine: http://www.pandawill.com/foxconn-in...0-50-inch-gorilla-glass-nfc-white-p91662.html

I highly recommend this device if you're on a budget as this is ALOT of value for $158 USD. The build quality is quite impressive, as I'd expect from Foxconn (the company behind iPhone construction) and I haven't had any issues with it. 

Now as a power user I wanted to root it ofcourse and there is a way to root it but theres notreally an explanation on how to root it so I figured I'd post the steps, but the original thread is located at: http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 and I'd like to thank [email protected] for making the root image 

Now to the rooting.
When you first get your M512 you'll need to upgrade its firmware.
Go to settings > About Device > Software update > Update. There should be an update, let it do its thing. It will reboot and the firmware will be updated. 
If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.

Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 which will Root your M512.
To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done! 

Check to see if you have SuperSU installed - if you do, its worked and you're rooted 
As of now there's no way to install a Custom Recovery or flash a custom ROM but maybe someone will develop one.


----------



## sarelr (Dec 7, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> Never mind. I flashed a rooted row and dumped.
> 
> PS: I have updated the links

Click to collapse



Which Rom did you flash? 
Are you having problems with GPS as well? It takes a long time to get a GPS lock, it loses the lock and has to take a while to get a lock again, and when it has a lock the cursor on the map doesn't move.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 9, 2014)

sarelr said:


> Which Rom did you flash?
> Are you having problems with GPS as well? It takes a long time to get a GPS lock, it loses the lock and has to take a while to get a lock again, and when it has a lock the cursor on the map doesn't move.

Click to collapse



#1
I haven't start using this phone yet. 
As I still working on the cwm recovery.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 11, 2014)

Do you guys feel happy


----------



## gaboname (Dec 12, 2014)

*Phone doesn't boot after root*



GalaxyWhy said:


> *Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
> Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from needrom.com which will Root your M512.
> To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
> Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done!
> ...

Click to collapse



Need help!!! I tried to root my phone following your instructions, but after boot my phone stucks in black screen (show the infocus logo and then screen turns black while melody sounds). Now I''m trying to get into recovery mode in order to restore the stock rom but pressing volumen keys + power buttons in any combination doesn't work. Obviously, I can't use adb with my computer, because my phone is bricked, is there something else I can do?


----------



## GermanIvanov (Dec 12, 2014)

gaboname said:


> Need help!!! I tried to root my phone following your instructions, but after boot my phone stucks in black screen (show the infocus logo and then screen turns black while melody sounds). Now I''m trying to get into recovery mode in order to restore the stock rom but pressing volumen keys + power buttons in any combination doesn't work. Obviously, I can't use adb with my computer, because my phone is bricked, is there something else I can do?

Click to collapse



try use M512-SUTL1_MC2-1130-0-10CN-A02_000.zip  rom  for recovery your phone. 
You can  find  url in to russian site 4pda, i cannot  posting outside links(i new user).


----------



## gaboname (Dec 12, 2014)

*Installing zip updates from infocus page*

There is a simple method for installing zip updates for the Infocus m512 smartphone:
1) Connect phone to the computer. Select MTP mode in the phone. Copy zip update from computer to the root directory in the sd card.
2) Enter by Dialing *#*#874#*#* .  Agree and continue. Phone will boot and update from zip file.
You should upgrade always from an older version, for example: MC2-103A-0-15CN-A01 FW.zip ---> MC2-1080-0-15CN-A02-update.zip ---> MC2-2200-0-15CN-A01-1080-0-15CN-A02-update.zip
It works for me!

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:58 PM ----------




GermanIvanov said:


> try use M512-SUTL1_MC2-1130-0-10CN-A02_000.zip  rom  for recovery your phone.
> You can  find  url in to russian site 4pda, i cannot  posting outside links(i new user).

Click to collapse



I already have the rom, but I don't know how to get into recovery mode, pressing volume + power buttons doesn't work


----------



## GermanIvanov (Dec 12, 2014)

gaboname said:


> I already have the rom, but I don't know how to get into recovery mode, pressing volume + power buttons doesn't work

Click to collapse



Not need entry recovery mode, simple run program.


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Dec 13, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> Do you guys feel happy

Click to collapse



How!? ?


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 13, 2014)

GalaxyWhy said:


> How!? ?

Click to collapse



It still have 2 problem:
1) Phone will stuck in recovery unless you flash stock recovery back
2) SD Card is not available yet


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Dec 13, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> It still have 2 problem:
> 1) Phone will stuck in recovery unless you flash stock recovery back
> 2) SD Card is not available yet

Click to collapse



So you're developing this? Good luck, if you figure it out I'd be honored to test it


----------



## GermanIvanov (Dec 13, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> It still have 2 problem:
> 1) Phone will stuck in recovery unless you flash stock recovery back

Click to collapse



it's not problem, do not flash your recovery, boot its temporary.
adb reboot-bootloader
fastboot -i 0x0489 boot recovery.img


----------



## sarelr (Dec 13, 2014)

I contacted Infocus support about the problem I had after the update I did from their website to version 2200 where the baseband modem didnt work, they sent me this link  : http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dD1qMKL​ the password is: 4o1r , I didn't try it yet because my phone is working fine. I thought someone might be able to use it. The link is good only until december 31.
If someone uses it tell me how it is, thanks.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 14, 2014)

GermanIvanov said:


> it's not problem, do not flash your recovery, boot its temporary.
> adb reboot-bootloader
> fastboot -i 0x0489 boot recovery.img

Click to collapse



That's the real problem of this phone.
You can't boot into bootloader (download mode) or recovery on-the-go.
Let's say you phone's data messed up and you just want to wipe it for dial a phone call, "traditional" android phone can boot into recovery and wipe all data (even flash a rom) no matter you have computer on-hands or not.
This phone? You can't.

---------- Post added at 11:38 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 AM ----------




sarelr said:


> I contacted Infocus support about the problem I had after the update I did from their website to version 2200 where the baseband modem didnt work, they sent me this link  : http://pan.baidu.com/s/1dD1qMKL​ the password is: 4o1r , I didn't try it yet because my phone is working fine. I thought someone might be able to use it. The link is good only until december 31.
> If someone uses it tell me how it is, thanks.

Click to collapse



It's the native firmware file of version 2200. You have to flash it with SUTLR.


----------



## sarelr (Dec 14, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> That's the real problem of this phone.
> You can't boot into bootloader (download mode) or recovery on-the-go.
> Let's say you phone's data messed up and you just want to wipe it for dial a phone call, "traditional" android phone can boot into recovery and wipe all data (even flash a rom) no matter you have computer on-hands or not.
> This phone? You can't.
> ...

Click to collapse



What is SUTLR?
This is quoted from the email they sent me:  "Pls go to the website and unzip the files to execute a file names" launcher.exe" after downloading."


----------



## GermanIvanov (Dec 14, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> That's the real problem of this phone.
> You can't boot into bootloader (download mode) or recovery on-the-go.

Click to collapse



Hm!!
To go ftm mode enter command  
_adb reboot ftm_
To go recovery mode enter command  
_adb reboot recovery_
To go download mode enter command  
_adb reboot-bootloader_
Always use option  _-i 0x0489_ toward  fastboot.exe. All will be ok.

```
> fastboot -i 0x0489 boot MCS-0-1130-00CN-recovery.img
downloading 'boot.img'...
OKAY [ 0.313s]
booting...
OKAY [ 0.063s]
finished. total time: 0.375s
```



PochiMak said:


> traditional" android phone can boot into recovery and wipe all data even flash a rom) no matter you have computer on-hands or not.

Click to collapse



"Mobile Uncle MTK tools" work fine for this phone. You can go to recovery or bootloader.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 14, 2014)

sarelr said:


> What is SUTLR?
> This is quoted from the email they sent me:  "Pls go to the website and unzip the files to execute a file names" launcher.exe" after downloading."

Click to collapse



SUTLR is a tool to update your Android phone. Just like HTC's RUU.
The SUTLR is included in the link.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 15, 2014)

Just give you guys a taste.
*Read the message below before start using this recovery!*
CWM Recovery - r26s (Lastest)
CWM Recovery - r26b
Stock Recovery - 1080

*HOW TO FLASH*
1) Boot your M512 into stock recovery, *MOVE* selection away from "Reboot"
2) Long press *Power* button until the phone turns off
3) Long press *Vol-*, then plug the USB cable and long press *Power* button
4) Your phone should now in Download Mode, execute command "fastboot -i 0x0489 flash recovery r26s.img" from your computer.
5) Once your phone flashed the CWM recovery, long press *Power* button to turn off your phone.
6) Turn on your phone as usually, you will see the CWM Recovery now
*Remember, if you cannot leave the CWM Recovery, repeat steps 3 to 6 (But change step 4's filename to stock recovery)*

The CWM Recovery may not bootable by "fastboot boot".
*IF YOU FLASH THIS RECOVERY, YOU CANNOT LEAVE UNTIL YOU FLASH THE STOCK RECOVERY BACK IN DOWNLOAD MODE.*
*IF YOU WIPE DATA, YOU WILL ALSO WIPE THE INTERNAL SD.*
External SD is not available in version r26b.


----------



## vyovyo (Dec 15, 2014)

*m512 rec*

512REC

M512REC.img
rec512.img
TW101-CWM-Recovery_TWM-Amazing-X2.7z


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 15, 2014)

你是来坑爹的吗？
It's not even the same brand.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 17, 2014)

Link for stock recovery added


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
5" 720p IPS Display
Android 4.4 Kitkat
Snapdragon 400
LTE/4G
Corning III Gorilla Glass
NFC

Where I bought mine: http://www.pandawill.com/foxconn-in...0-50-inch-gorilla-glass-nfc-white-p91662.html

I highly recommend this device if you're on a budget as this is ALOT of value for $158 USD. The build quality is quite impressive, as I'd expect from Foxconn (the company behind iPhone construction) and I haven't had any issues with it. 

Now as a power user I wanted to root it ofcourse and there is a way to root it but theres notreally an explanation on how to root it so I figured I'd post the steps, but the original thread is located at: http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 and I'd like to thank [email protected] for making the root image 

Now to the rooting.
When you first get your M512 you'll need to upgrade its firmware.
Go to settings > About Device > Software update > Update. There should be an update, let it do its thing. It will reboot and the firmware will be updated. 
If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.

Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 which will Root your M512.
To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done! 

Check to see if you have SuperSU installed - if you do, its worked and you're rooted 
As of now there's no way to install a Custom Recovery or flash a custom ROM but maybe someone will develop one.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 21, 2014)

New version of CWM Recovery
r26s.img
External SD should now work by *execute "mount -a" in adb shell*

Still have no ideas on fixing CWM Recovery loop.


----------



## androo235 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Can't Update*

I have been following this and other posts as I wish to update and then root my M512. I am on build 1_03a. OTA updates don't work- I am in the UK.

I have installed adb and fastboot on my pc and have downloaded the upgrade packages from the links kindly provided by pochimak in post #35. I am able to get into recovery mode using the cmd line and typing "adb reboot recovery". After resettting the phone to factory I have then tried to update from 1_03a to 1_080 using the 77mb update package . I get the same message as a French poster earlier in this thread who also was (or still is) unable to update to 1_080, he gets,

E: Error in /data/media/0/update.zip (status 7)
Installation aborted

I tried also updating directly to the 2200 (using the 108mb) update package with the same result.

Fortunately the phone still works - albeit that even attempting the ROM update seems to roll back any app updates that have had time to install since reboot.

I have also downloaded the full package SUTL1_MC2-2200-0-15CN-A01_002 (per sarelr #52) but haven't tried anything with it yet (fortunately I have a fast connection).

One thing occurs to me. I have copied the zips intact to the SD card before attempting the updates. Should I have extracted them to the SD card?

If it's not that then other suggestions would be welcome.

As is probably obvious I am new to this and I have many other questions, but, these are a start.

Thanks. 

---------- Post added at 01:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 AM ----------

I have just tried installing from an unzipped update file (1080 from 103a) copied to my SD card. That doesn't work either.

I really am at a loss now.


----------



## androo235 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Can't Update*

I have also now tried gaboname's (post #46) method. Looked like it might work for a second (it entered the update screen etc), but then stopped at the recovery screen saying,

"Finding update package... opening update package... verifying update package...installing update...
Mount partition
veryfying current system
"hidden/data/CDA/100CN0CDA/init.datacopy.sh" has unexpected contents.
E:Error. in /sdcard/MC2-1080-0-15CN-A02-update.zip
(Status 7)
Installation Aborted"

What now?


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 24, 2014)

Download and flash this  first.
Have a normal boot, check the version is 1080, go back into recovery and flash this.


----------



## androo235 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Can't Update*

Thanks I'll try that and let you know how I get on.  :fingers-crossed:


----------



## androo235 (Dec 24, 2014)

*Still Can't Update*

Although I had already tried this (from the download link you provided earlier in post #35) I tried again (several times), with similar negative results as follows,

Using ADB Reboot Recovery from PC; Connected in MTP Mode:

"Finding update package... opening update package... verifying update package...installing update...
Mount partition
veryfying current system
"hidden/data/CDA/100CN/CDA/init.datacopy.sh" has unexpected contents.
E:Error. in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(Status 7)
Installation Aborted"

I then tried again the same way and got,

-- Install SD Card ...
E: Failed to setup expected mounts for install: aborting
Installation aborted.

I then tried again using the *#*#874#*#* method with the download on the SD card and named as it is when downloaded (1080 from 103a(1).zip). It responds file not found while still in the dialer..

I tried renaming the file MC2-1080-0-15CN-A02-update.zip but that made no difference. I moved it to internal storage, same again.

Any ideas? :crying:

Off for mulled wine and christmassy stuff now - thanks for the help so far.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 25, 2014)

androo235 said:


> Although I had already tried this (from the download link you provided earlier in post #35) I tried again (several times), with similar negative results as follows,
> 
> Using ADB Reboot Recovery from PC; Connected in MTP Mode:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Reboot your phone in bootloader (download mode), execute "fastboot -i 0x0489 erase hidden".
If still the problem still exist, try "fastboot -i 0x0489 erase cda".


----------



## alonhzn (Dec 25, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> Download and flash this  first.
> Have a normal boot, check the version is 1080, go back into recovery and flash this.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the files, Can you explain how to flash them?


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 25, 2014)

alonhzn said:


> Thanks for the files, Can you explain how to flash them?

Click to collapse



Recovery


----------



## alonhzn (Dec 25, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> Recovery

Click to collapse



Is that stock recovery?
I can't seem to get it... Tried vol down + power... not working.


----------



## androo235 (Dec 25, 2014)

*Can't Update*



PochiMak said:


> Reboot your phone in bootloader (download mode), execute "fastboot -i 0x0489 erase hidden".
> If still the problem still exist, try "fastboot -i 0x0489 erase cda".

Click to collapse



Hi, 

Sorry to be pedantic (actually I'm not..) but are "bootloader" and "download" modes not two different boot modes. Do you mean I can be in either when issuing the commands you suggest? Or, something else?

Thanks


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 26, 2014)

androo235 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry to be pedantic (actually I'm not..) but are "bootloader" and "download" modes not two different boot modes. Do you mean I can be in either when issuing the commands you suggest? Or, something else?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



That depends on the manufacturer.
Just like the HTC's phone, you can select modes such as fastboot, recovery, etc.
But there's no such options on this phone, so when you boot into bootloader mode, it will goes right into download mode (fastboot).

---------- Post added at 01:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 01:37 PM ----------




alonhzn said:


> Is that stock recovery?
> I can't seem to get it... Tried vol down + power... not working.

Click to collapse



Boot into recovery by press+hold Vol-Up, plug the USB cable and press+hold at the same time.
It's quite hard if you never try this before.


----------



## alonhzn (Dec 26, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> Download and flash this  first.
> Have a normal boot, check the version is 1080, go back into recovery and flash this.

Click to collapse



I'm on 103A and the installation of the first file (1080_from_103A) fails at stock recovery. saying "unexpected contents" or something.


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 26, 2014)

alonhzn said:


> I'm on 103A and the installation of the first file (1080_from_103A) fails at stock recovery. saying "unexpected contents" or something.

Click to collapse



I have just flash my phone back to 103A and test the zip file.
It works on my phone's stock recovery.
Anyway, if you cannot flash your phone with update package, use the full package (1080).


----------



## alonhzn (Dec 27, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> I have just flash my phone back to 103A and test the zip file.
> It works on my phone's stock recovery.
> Anyway, if you cannot flash your phone with update package, use the full package (1080).

Click to collapse



the full version of 1080 worked really well. BUT, it's not the international version, there is No play store and only English+Chinese... languages
Can you give a link to the international 1080/2220 ROM? or at least to 103A so I can revert back...

Thanks!


----------



## PochiMak (Dec 27, 2014)

alonhzn said:


> the full version of 1080 worked really well. BUT, it's not the international version, there is No play store and only English+Chinese... languages
> Can you give a link to the international 1080/2220 ROM? or at least to 103A so I can revert back...
> 
> Thanks!

Click to collapse



There is no "international version". Even you contact Infocus. If you don't believe me, you can check out the official raw firmware on #52, I can tell you that package is also come without gapps.

Don't ask me why gapps shipped with your phone. *I DON'T KNOW*.
*If there is a international version, I don't even need to compile the CWM Recovery on my own.* I just made it to flash gapps. 

The easiest way to deal with it, is boot your phone with CWM Recovery and flash the gapps back. That's it.

Or you can wait for the M518's firmware but I guess the LTE will gone if you do so and I have no ideas when will M518's firmware leaks.

M510 = M512 = M518


----------



## alonhzn (Dec 27, 2014)

PochiMak said:


> There is no "international version". Even you contact Infocus. If you don't believe me, you can check out the official raw firmware on #52, I can tell you that package is also come without gapps.
> 
> Don't ask me why gapps shipped with your phone. *I DON'T KNOW*.
> *If there is a international version, I don't even need to compile the CWM Recovery on my own.* I just made it to flash gapps.
> ...

Click to collapse



I can tell you for sure that my phone came with an official international version, including ALL languages, play store (and also mobogenie store). I guess I will contact inFocus and aask them for that ROM so i can revert back.
Edit: I tried to contact them through their online form at http://www.infocusphone.com/cn-contact.html# but I don't think it works... do you know if they have a direct email address?


----------



## androo235 (Dec 28, 2014)

*Can't Update*



PochiMak said:


> That depends on the manufacturer.
> Just like the HTC's phone, you can select modes such as fastboot, recovery, etc.
> But there's no such options on this phone, so when you boot into bootloader mode, it will goes right into download mode (fastboot).
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for that clarification. I'll have a go today. :fingers-crossed:


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Jan 1, 2015)

*Can't copy files from my computer to SD Card.*

Guys please help me! I have this phone for 1 day and i can't copy files from my computer to my SD card. Checked Storage avalability: I have 3,9GB free and i try to copy some 2GB files on my SD Card and it doesn't copy anything!!! Please help me!

---------- Post added at 11:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:06 AM ----------




AvgPhoneUser said:


> Guys please help me! I have this phone for 1 day and i can't copy files from my computer to my SD card. Checked Storage avalability: I have 3,9GB free and i try to copy some 2GB files on my SD Card and it doesn't copy anything!!! Please help me!

Click to collapse



After rebooting it works!!! Why didn't i think of it...


----------



## PochiMak (Jan 16, 2015)

Hi guys, Foxconnn release new version of firmware on the 6 Jan.
I will give you guys mirrors later.


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
5" 720p IPS Display
Android 4.4 Kitkat
Snapdragon 400
LTE/4G
Corning III Gorilla Glass
NFC

Where I bought mine: http://www.pandawill.com/foxconn-in...0-50-inch-gorilla-glass-nfc-white-p91662.html

I highly recommend this device if you're on a budget as this is ALOT of value for $158 USD. The build quality is quite impressive, as I'd expect from Foxconn (the company behind iPhone construction) and I haven't had any issues with it. 

Now as a power user I wanted to root it ofcourse and there is a way to root it but theres notreally an explanation on how to root it so I figured I'd post the steps, but the original thread is located at: http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 and I'd like to thank [email protected] for making the root image 

Now to the rooting.
When you first get your M512 you'll need to upgrade its firmware.
Go to settings > About Device > Software update > Update. There should be an update, let it do its thing. It will reboot and the firmware will be updated. 
If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.

Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 which will Root your M512.
To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done! 

Check to see if you have SuperSU installed - if you do, its worked and you're rooted 
As of now there's no way to install a Custom Recovery or flash a custom ROM but maybe someone will develop one.


----------



## PochiMak (Jan 16, 2015)

Files uploaded
Check out #35


----------



## androo235 (Jan 16, 2015)

*Can't update*



PochiMak said:


> Hi guys, Foxconnn release new version of firmware on the 6 Jan.
> I will give you guys mirrors later.

Click to collapse



I've only returned today to where I left off with this at Christmas. I'm still having problems. Present issue is that my m512 is found by adb but is offline and so I can't use fastboot to issue the the commands you suggest (fastboot -i 0x0489 erase hidden, and then, if that doesn't allow the update to 15cn_1080 to proceed, fastboot -i 0x0489 erase cda).  At least that is where I think I'm at.

Presently my cmd screen on the pc says,
c:\adb>adb kill-server
c:\adb>adb start-server
* daemon not running. starting it now on port 5037 *
* daemon started successfully *
C:\adb>adb devices
List of devices attached
MC2GL etc....        Offline
C:\adb>fastboot -i 0x0489 erase hidden
< waiting for device >
Flashing Underscore Cursor

I've tried plugging and unplugging the phone (MTP mode), enabling and disabling USB debugging on the phone and now revoking USB debugging authorisation on the phone. None of this appears to make a difference. The cmd window seems to be hung there - I guess I'll close it and re-open.

I've also today installed a full version of the Android SDK and JAVA which I thought I already had but apparently didn't. I've also installed and uninstalled ADB/Fastboot - it's now on the root C:\directory of my PC. 

Wow is this a chore or what. I'm beginning to wish I'd just spent more money..... this has robbed my whole day today and probably 3 or 4 days in total now including the time I spent on it around Christmas. Nevertheless, I am where I am.

Any suggestions?


And,now there's another update......


----------



## androo235 (Jan 17, 2015)

*Can't Update*

Sorry if this is getting tiresome for you. Believe me it is for me too.  Thanks in advance for any responses. I take one step forward and then, it seems, two back. Apologies for the length of this but I wanted to show as much of this pain as possible and with luck someone will spot what I'm doing wrong, or what is wrong. Here goes.

Finally got something to happen, but not everything. Here's my cmd screen again (by the way is there some tool  I can use that will enable me to just cut and paste from the command screen rather than having to retype everything).

I finally got the device recognised by using the (hard to find) versions of ADB in the platform tools that comes with the SDK. So,

C:\......\platfrom tools>adb devices
List of devices
MC2..... etc	Device.

Progress. And then,

C:\......\platfrom tools>adb reboot bootloader            (hit enter, line break executes but nothing else seems to happen)
C:\......\platfrom tools>fastboot devices (same again) - did this twice.
then
C:\......\platfrom tools>fastboot -i 0x0489 erase hidden
<waiting for device>
Erasing Hidden ...
OKAY [32.970s]
finished. total time: 32.992s

At some point during the above I got the message that fastboot was being installed and installed successfully on the device

Having "erased hidden" I try returning to reboot recovery to have another go at flashing the update,

C:\......\platform tools>adb reboot recovery
error device not found
C:\......\platform tools>reboot recovery
reboot is not recognised as an internal or external command, operable program or batch file
C:\......\platform tools>fastboot reboot
< waiting for device>

and that's where it's been for ten minutes while I've typed this. I'm worried now that the phone is bricked, nope, after holding down various combinations of the vol+ button and the power button with the phone connected/not connected by USB eventually it wakes up again. Now to get it back into recovery mode and try again. 

Phone is now not seen by PC, have had this before and I will probably have to reboot (the pc). First though I try disabling and re-enabling in pc's device manager where the m512 is now shown with an exclamation mark in a little yellow triangle, but device manager just hangs (I kill that with task manager), I try again with the phone disconnected, same result. Then I try disabling USB debugging on the phone and replugging, unplugging and replugging, doesn't work. So, it's restart the pc then (which takes at least 5 minutes or so these days).

While that's going on I try the update directly on the phone using the *#*#874#*#* method and get file not found as before (see earlier posts).

The PC is now rebooted, phone reconnected to pc, and adb devices finds it. adb reboot recovery and then apply update from SD card, choose the file, MC2-1080-15CN-A02.Zip and, same again, that is I get the error message I reported in previous posts,which is,

"/hidden/custom.iso" has unexpected contents. E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip (status 7) Installation aborted.

As I also have a copy of the same update zip file on the phone's internal storage I tried again using that with exactly the same result.

I reboot the phone and using the phone's file manager I can see that the folder called hidden inside the zip file is still there in both copies of the file, the one on internal and the one on the sd card - this despite the "OKAY" message I got earlier (see above in this post) having issued an erase command in fastboot.

OK, one more try. I'll wipe data/factory reset and then wipe cache partition (as suggested on the man vs network blog) and try again. Same result, except that now I have to restore the phone.... aaarghhhh (I do have a backup). I could try the erase cda thing but if the hidden file erase command didn't work why should that?

Incidentally I notice that the wipe data/factory reset hasn't affected the SD card, so, would the "erase hidden" not find it either, or at least I would have to provide the path (what would the path be). My god this is torture. Now I have to wait while the phone updates everything again.

So, what am I doing wrong? What now?


----------



## Sergei.t (Jan 17, 2015)

Indeed seems a torture, but why would you try to update so ancient Firmware?

What version of the current Firmware on your M512?


----------



## PochiMak (Jan 17, 2015)

Alright, this is the ultimate method, change the update script in the zip file.
But this would require custom recovery (Yeah! I have port a CWM).

If you dare to do so, let me know and I can give you the modified zip file. Because I can't help you if you brick your phone.

I have already bricked my phone once when making the CWM recovery but I just good in luck to make it works again.

Another good news for you guys, I have tried to load the M518 firmware on M512 and it works :laugh:
The only problem would be LTE as Foxconn *claim* that
M512 works on LTE 1800, 2100, 2600
M518 works on LTE 700, 1800, 2100


----------



## androo235 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Can't Update*

Hi,

Sergei.t

What I want to do is root the phone in order to be able to get control of what's on it. The only method of rooting the m512 that I am aware of is based on the ROM 15CN_1080 (flawed but usable instructions of how to root the m512 are on the man vs network blog - they are my guide).

The ROM history for the M512 is (tell me if I'm wrong):

15CN_023a
15CN_103a
15CN_1080
15CN_2200
and now
15CN_2260

My phone has 103a. My understanding is that the update ROMS only work from the immediate prior version. For example MC2-1080-0-15CN-A02.zip, 77mb, the one I'm trying to flash, which is supposed to work from 103a to 1080. However, I have also tried flashing complete ROM's (1080 and 2200) but get the same, or similar, problems as when trying to flash an update ROM (see my other posts in this thread, which detail those problems).  

So to answer your question, "why would you try to update so ancient Firmware?" As my wish is to root the m512, the only way to root the m512 I am aware of works with the 1080 ROM so that is the ROM I want to update to.

Can you tell me different? 
Is the latest stock ROM, 2260, much better (assuming that I can flash it....)?

Pochimak. I've looked at what Clockwork Mod is. Maybe it will help.

How did you install it? 
What ROM manager did you use as the m512 is not listed on the CWM rom manager site ( http://www.clockworkmod.com/rommanager )?

Aside from that the reviews in the play store for the CWM app are not encouraging. There's a lot of disappointed and some angry people there. Some say the negative reviews are by those "rooting or modding" for the first time. Well, maybe, but if CWM is supposed to help with "rooting and modding" then it seems to be failing a potentially large new customer base who by definition are those who have not "rooted or modded" before.

Meanwhile the manufacturer Foxconn/Infocus seems to be setting up an Indian market English Language version of their website (http://www.infocusphone.com/). Perhaps it will be easier, eventually, to get understandable help, information and some customer service from there. However the site presently says "building" so don't hold your breath.


----------



## PochiMak (Jan 18, 2015)

androo235 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sergei.t
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The *Unofficial CWM Recovery* has posted on #57
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=57510935&postcount=57


----------



## androo235 (Jan 18, 2015)

*Can't Update*

Thanks.

Oh, and I've just found this link, which is the clearest explanation I've found yet of what adb and fastboot (at  a blaggers level, like me) are about and how most of us will use them.  Useful for others new to this like me, http://www.androidcentral.com/android-201-10-basic-terminal-commands-you-should-know


----------



## androo235 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Can't Update. Fastboot doesn't see phone.*

Hi,

Apologies for verbosity. Again. This is as much about me keeping track of where I am with this as it is about getting help (though help is gladly accepted).

I haven't attempted to install/use CWM yet. I want to take a step back first and take stock.

I have the SDK/adb/fastboot installed on my PC. My phone is recognised by adb - that is I get a serial number and a devices (as opposed to an offline) response to the adb devices command. From adb I can then put the phone into bootloader mode - although, using a magnifying glass I have just inspected the tiny line of text that appeared on the bottom left of the phone after I issued the command "adb reboot-bootloader",it says, "download mode". In bootloader mode, as I understand it, adb no longer works so you must use fastboot instead. I don't know what should happen in download mode.

When in what I thought was bootloader mode but what turns out to be download mode fastboot doesn't appear to see the phone. I say appear to see as there is one thing.

In bootloader/download:

Issuing the fastboot devices command does nothing (just a carriage return), I have tried various other commands like this (for example oem unlock) and get no response other than the carriage return

However, if I prefix the command with -i 0x0489 (the m512 manufacturers code) then something, though not much, happens.

So, "fastboot -i 0x0489 devices" returns "19d3eed9	fastboot"  19d....is not the phone serial number (the number returned by the adb devices command when in the mode for that). What does this mean?

Or, "fastboot -i 0x0489 oem unlock" gives a carriage return prints 3 dots (periods, full stops to the British) and then another carriage return and then the flashing cursor where I think it would stay forever if left to itself, I escape this by ctrl-break to get back to the command line.

So, in download mode. I also notice that in that mode the command "fastboot -i 0x0489 erase hidden" produces this in the pc command window,

"erasing 'hidden' ...
OKAY [32.385s[
finished. totaltime: 32.412s

and then delivers me back to the pc cmd prompt.

On the phone, a line of tiny text appears at the top left of the screen, it says (using the magnifying glass again) "erase: hidden...Done" I've also run the "erase cda" coomand as suggested by Pochimak, it gives similar results to the "erase hidden" command.  Neither seems to make a difference, the update, having rebooted and then returned to recovery using adb, still will not flash.

One other thing I've noticed. When rebooting the phone after an attempt at updating the phone reverts back to chinese and I have to go through the setup steps, again, (which includes a setup of Gapps). However, what caught my eye this time, I don't recall seeing it before, was that I was asked to setup an infocus customer service account, which it said would make updates easier. However, when trying to do this I was unable to create an account and gave up in the end by going back to the initial screen of the workflow and choosing the "later" option.

So, to round up,

Any ideas for getting a response in fastboot before I try with CWM (which Pochimak has said is risky.......)?

And, any ideas about the infocus customer service account - might getting that working (how?) enable OTA updates?


Thanks


----------



## androo235 (Jan 20, 2015)

*It's done something, but what?*

Strange. Since issuing the erase hidden and erase cda commands with the manufacturers code in fastboot/download and trying again (unsuccessfully) to flash the update and then rebooting the phone has changed. It's still on 103a, but the Beijng time on the lock screen has gone, local time only now, the available ringtones have changed they seem more familiar now, the options in the, I don't know what it's called, but the area accessible from the top right of the screen which gives quicker access to wi-fi, gps, the torch, bluetooth etc, well it has changed - and now has a smaller selection of options more like those on my Nexus 7 running kit-kat 4.4.4. It doesn't include the torch for example and no longer has the horizontal scrolling action it did have, it just opens to present the options on a grid of squares. Actually I'm not upset as the options that are still there are fine and the phone seems in general more responsive now, even the audio seems louder and clearer!

What is the CDA file (I have googled it and found not much)? What do you think may have happened?


----------



## Sergei.t (Jan 20, 2015)

I would suggest to download the *whole* 15CN_2200 update ~470MB zip file, put it on SD Card and update from Recovery mode - (Volume up + Power, connect USB cable and wait till Android Robot will be seen) format system, erase cash, install update from SD Card.

As soon you'll get a stock firmware we could continue to Root the device.

Hope this helps...


----------



## androo235 (Jan 20, 2015)

*Sent Link by Infocus to 2200 with SUTL. More suffering....*

I got a reply from infocus services ("cares" they call themselves) who sent me a link and (hard to interpret) instructions. Actually it's exactly the same link they sent to Sarelr, see his posts #52 and #54. Like him I was mystified as to what the SUTLR thing is, but it turns out to be quite easy. The process amounts to downloading the file (609mb and very slow from the site they give, so I don't know where Sergei.t gets 470mb from). When downloaded you then extract it and then,with the phone on and connected by USB to the pc, launch the file called, well, called launcher.

I did this, and for about 30 seconds it looked like something useful was happening, but, it failed. "Cares" say nothing about setting to MTP or allowing USB debugging so I tried both with and without USB debugging on. My results were,

with USB debugging on,

"the update process failed
ERROR: Download fails
ERROR = Device_NOT_Configure (0x04000)."

What's that mean I wonder?

with USB debugging off I got this,

"ERROR download fails,
ERROR = SE_ERR_SUT_DETECT_DEVICE_FAIL (0x0C60E)"

I'm guessing but it looks like it can't find my m512 even though the first thing it does is try to install drivers. I'm going to reply to "cares" and wait and see what they say.

Rereading some of the earlier posts one by germanivanov (his post #55) catches my attention.  I do seem to be able to issue commands in download mode and he says this, 

"....Always use option -i 0x0489 toward fastboot.exe. All will be ok.
Code:
> fastboot -i 0x0489 boot MCS-0-1130-00CN-recovery.img
downloading 'boot.img'...
OKAY [ 0.313s]
booting...
OKAY [ 0.063s]
finished. total time: 0.375s"

What is that command doing - is it simply rebooting the phone into it's already installed ROM (in that case 1030) or something else?

My phone has 103A installed.  I have zipped ROM's for 1080 (from post #35) and 2200 (the SUTLR version), I think the 1030 ROM is available from a Baidu site and the 2260 is available from Post #35 too. Can I use the above command or another fastboot command to boot/flash into one of those ROM's? Remembering that stock recovery is not working for me, how would I do that? Do I extract the zipped ROM and put all or some of it somewhere.  Or do I just put the zipped ROM on the SD card?


----------



## androo235 (Jan 20, 2015)

*OK Lets Try CWM*

 Below are Pochimaks instructions, in black, from #57 in this thread. I have some questions. What may be obvious to many of you is not obvious to me and maybe some others.   
CWM Recovery - r26s (Lastest) 
CWM Recovery - r26b
Stock Recovery - 1080  (in the original post these three lines are links)  

 What are these files? They are each about 10mb so they are not ROM's or update ROM's. I still have the 103A stock ROM and have yet to work out a way to update my phone to 1080 (or anything else) so are any of these of use to me? If they are do I download all three or just the r26s and 1080. Do I put them on the phones SD card or just keep them in my pc downloads? 

HOW TO FLASH

 Does the following assume that CWM has been downloaded and installed on your pc or are these instructions of how to do that? What is being installed where? Is this process done with the phone connected to the PC? In what mode? USB debugging on or off?

1) Boot your M512 into stock recovery  So, if like me, you can't put the phone into recovery using the power and vol+/-buttons should you use adb on the PC and the command adb recovery? , MOVE selection away from "Reboot"  This is back on the phone when it is in stock recovery mode . Move it to where? Anywhere else? 
2) Long press Power button until the phone turns off
3) Long press Vol-, then plug the USB cable and long press Power button.
4) Your phone should now in Download Mode, execute command "fastboot -i 0x0489 flash recovery r26s.img" from your computer.
5) Once your phone flashed the CWM recovery, long press Power button to turn off your phone.
6) Turn on your phone as usually, you will see the CWM Recovery now  So, is this success, the CWM tool is now installed on the phone?  
Remember, if you cannot leave the CWM Recovery, repeat steps 3 to 6 (But change step 4's filename to stock recovery)

The CWM Recovery may not bootable by "fastboot boot".
IF YOU FLASH THIS RECOVERY, YOU CANNOT LEAVE UNTIL YOU FLASH THE STOCK RECOVERY BACK IN DOWNLOAD MODE.  I don't understand this. If you flash which recovery -assuming you mean one of the three from the links above? What would be the point of flashing "this" recovery if you cannot leave (leave what? download mode? CWM?) unless you then flash the stock 1080? Explain this more please.  
IF YOU WIPE DATA, YOU WILL ALSO WIPE THE INTERNAL SD
External SD is not available in version r26b.


----------



## PochiMak (Jan 31, 2015)

These links are the recovery image of the phone.

1) Yes, if you cannot boot your phone into recovery with hardware keys, you may use ADB (Debugging) to help you out.

6) Yes

Stock Android Recovery or a fully functional CWM Recovery should bring you back to the Android system when you select "Reboot system now".

However, as *the CWM Recovery ported by me for Infocus M512* is not fully functional, you can't get back to the Android system.
The only way to get back to the Android system, is flash the *Stock Android Recovery* back to your phone, and select "Reboot system now" from it.


----------



## nikos445 (Feb 9, 2015)

*try this...*

try this bro...(  http: / /pet esblog.n et/blog/ how-to-fix-clockworkmod-recovery-boot-loop-iss ue     )...  it maybe works on recovery.. i cant do it right now.. so someone try it and say if it boots....


----------



## PochiMak (Feb 9, 2015)

nikos445 said:


> try this bro...( http://petesblog.net/blog/how-to-fix-clockworkmod-recovery-boot-loop-issue )...  it maybe works on recovery.. i cant do it right now.. so someone try it and say if it boots....

Click to collapse



The problem is which partiton 
I had tried something like this before, and bricked my M512.


----------



## androo235 (Feb 12, 2015)

*Still following....*

Just posting to say that I'm still following this. Just haven't got around to trying out the CWM thing yet. Actually I am getting used to the phone now However, Clean Master, DU Booster and Mobomarket still irritate me and to get rid of them and replace with less attention seeking alternatives I need to root.


----------



## ianchulapa (Feb 14, 2015)

*Root*

Hi, I am not an expert (actually a completely beginner) in rooting but I also really want to root my M512. Just the fact that I can't write on my SD card using ES file explorer is enough to make me want to root it (there are many other reasons but this is very annoying!).

I would like to know if anyone has tried the latest ROM, 2260. I read that with some firmwares people had problems with their radios and GPS, so I would like to know which ROM is the safest one so far. Thanks!


----------



## Glouds (Feb 26, 2015)

ianchulapa said:


> Hi, I am not an expert (actually a completely beginner) in rooting but I also really want to root my M512. Just the fact that I can't write on my SD card using ES file explorer is enough to make me want to root it (there are many other reasons but this is very annoying!).
> 
> I would like to know if anyone has tried the latest ROM, 2260. I read that with some firmwares people had problems with their radios and GPS, so I would like to know which ROM is the safest one so far. Thanks!

Click to collapse



I tested this ROM and also wrote a guide on how to easily install it and root it (glouds.com/infocus-m512-upgrade)
Everything works great with the new 2260 version, I even improved the GPS by activating the google supl AGPS. The guide is in Hebrew but you can use chrome to translate it guess...


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Mar 3, 2015)

Hey guys. Wanted to tell you to NEVER install MIUI. Somehow I couldn't put my SD Card in... My phone would freeze instantly. Also the ROM has many glitches. You better do this way: Current firmware, then flash 2200, apply multipatch (will give you link in the weekend), and after that run OTA update to 2260. You have latest firmware and Google Play along with SuperSU. Thanks to 4pda.

Sent from my M512 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
5" 720p IPS Display
Android 4.4 Kitkat
Snapdragon 400
LTE/4G
Corning III Gorilla Glass
NFC

Where I bought mine: http://www.pandawill.com/foxconn-in...0-50-inch-gorilla-glass-nfc-white-p91662.html

I highly recommend this device if you're on a budget as this is ALOT of value for $158 USD. The build quality is quite impressive, as I'd expect from Foxconn (the company behind iPhone construction) and I haven't had any issues with it. 

Now as a power user I wanted to root it ofcourse and there is a way to root it but theres notreally an explanation on how to root it so I figured I'd post the steps, but the original thread is located at: http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 and I'd like to thank [email protected] for making the root image 

Now to the rooting.
When you first get your M512 you'll need to upgrade its firmware.
Go to settings > About Device > Software update > Update. There should be an update, let it do its thing. It will reboot and the firmware will be updated. 
If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.

Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 which will Root your M512.
To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done! 

Check to see if you have SuperSU installed - if you do, its worked and you're rooted 
As of now there's no way to install a Custom Recovery or flash a custom ROM but maybe someone will develop one.


----------



## phiphidu74 (Mar 9, 2015)

*Help Gaboname*



gaboname said:


> There is a simple method for installing zip updates for the Infocus m512 smartphone:
> 1) Connect phone to the computer. Select MTP mode in the phone. Copy zip update from computer to the root directory in the sd card.
> 2) Enter by Dialing *#*#874#*#* .  Agree and continue. Phone will boot and update from zip file.
> You should upgrade always from an older version, for example: MC2-103A-0-15CN-A01 FW.zip ---> MC2-1080-0-15CN-A02-update.zip ---> MC2-2200-0-15CN-A01-1080-0-15CN-A02-update.zip
> ...

Click to collapse



Hello Gaboname, 

My phone, after the same operation than you, is also stucked with a black screen after the melody.

Do you find something to solve it ?

Thanks


----------



## ianchulapa (Mar 14, 2015)

Glouds said:


> I tested this ROM and also wrote a guide on how to easily install it and root it (glouds.com/infocus-m512-upgrade)
> Everything works great with the new 2260 version, I even improved the GPS by activating the google supl AGPS. The guide is in Hebrew but you can use chrome to translate it guess...

Click to collapse



Hi Glouds, thanks for your reply and guide! I have a question though. In your guide it says that all applications will be in Hebrew after the update.. I can't read Hebrew, is there a way of having everything in English?

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## Glouds (Mar 14, 2015)

ianchulapa said:


> Hi Glouds, thanks for your reply and guide! I have a question though. In your guide it says that all applications will be in Hebrew after the update.. I can't read Hebrew, is there a way of having everything in English?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian

Click to collapse



You can choose between English, Russian or Hebrew. 
The language you choose will determine the language of the apps you install.
BTW, The language of the settings menu of the phone will be in English, no matter what lang you choose.


----------



## PochiMak (Mar 15, 2015)

Bad news for everyone:

I have bricked my Infocus M512 again, and this time cannot unbrick my phone.
Probably no more "hacking" with this phone...


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Mar 15, 2015)

I too bricked my phone once. Just be very careful with what you do. Always install the drivers, and if you have them then update them. But also, how did you brick your phone?

Sent from my M512 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## PochiMak (Mar 15, 2015)

It sucks at Qualcomm Download Mode (should be) as the tz partition corrupted.
I can't switch on normally, or even switch off my phone right now.

Have to send it back for service.


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Mar 16, 2015)

Well that's weird. I almost bricked my device last month. Tried to change the soft keys with SoftKeyZ while I was on 2200. Pressed backup and keys were gone... Had to flash 1080 and then 2200 with full wipes. Then rooted it........ Don't mess with that program.

Sent from my M512 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Glouds (Mar 16, 2015)

PochiMak said:


> Bad news for everyone:
> 
> I have bricked my Infocus M512 again, and this time cannot unbrick my phone.
> Probably no more "hacking" with this phone...

Click to collapse



Did you try the SULTR? it does wonders!


----------



## PochiMak (Mar 22, 2015)

Glouds said:


> Did you try the SULTR? it does wonders!

Click to collapse



Yes I did, but I can't switch off my phone, so SUTLR can't help.


----------



## Glouds (Mar 22, 2015)

PochiMak said:


> Yes I did, but I can't switch off my phone, so SUTLR can't help.

Click to collapse



Maybe take a screwdriver and take the battery out?


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Mar 22, 2015)

*HELP!!!!*

OK. So I was on 2200 and I had an issue... My phone stopped seeing any SIM cards... Any! I tried my old card and my dad's new one... And phone still doesn't see any of them...  On the russian forum (4PDA) there was a patch that said that my sim will work after i patch the device, and no luck. Flashed 1080, still no luck. Now I'm on 2260... Can anyone help me?


----------



## Glouds (Mar 22, 2015)

AvgPhoneUser said:


> OK. So I was on 2200 and I had an issue... My phone stopped seeing any SIM cards... Any! I tried my old card and my dad's new one... And phone still doesn't see any of them...  On the russian forum (4PDA) there was a patch that said that my sim will work after i patch the device, and no luck. Flashed 1080, still no luck. Now I'm on 2260... Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Maybe you have a faulty SIM slot! it is very common for this device because of the delicate spring mechanism.
Check if your sim card "jumps" out when you press on it. if it doesn't jump - the mechanism is broken!
if it does jump out, you can try my guide and patch.


----------



## PochiMak (Mar 23, 2015)

Glouds said:


> Maybe take a screwdriver and take the battery out?

Click to collapse



That will void the warranty 
Anyway, I had sent it to service point 

---------- Post added at 11:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:05 PM ----------




AvgPhoneUser said:


> OK. So I was on 2200 and I had an issue... My phone stopped seeing any SIM cards... Any! I tried my old card and my dad's new one... And phone still doesn't see any of them... On the russian forum (4PDA) there was a patch that said that my sim will work after i patch the device, and no luck. Flashed 1080, still no luck. Now I'm on 2260... Can anyone help me?

Click to collapse



Dial *#06#, is IMEI exist?
If not, the baseband of your phone should be messed-up.


----------



## androo235 (Mar 25, 2015)

hi Pochimak,
Hey if even you (one of, if not the most, knowledgeable poster in this thread) have managed to brick the m512 then that's really got me worried.  I'm still on 103a but with google launcher so I've more or less got used to it (I've taken facebook, viber and sygic off the device as I have them on a Nexus 7 I carry around with me anyway) and it seems to run well enough now. That said I'd still like to get rid of some/all of the bloatware and get more control over where things are installed. I'll get around to having another try  at rooting it sometime.

Meanwhile, what is "service point" is that something specific to the particular vendor where you bought your m512 or is it available to any m512 owner?

Thanks in advance...


----------



## PochiMak (Mar 26, 2015)

androo235 said:


> hi Pochimak,
> Hey if even you (one of, if not the most, knowledgeable poster in this thread) have managed to brick the m512 then that's really got me worried.  I'm still on 103a but with google launcher so I've more or less got used to it (I've taken facebook, viber and sygic off the device as I have them on a Nexus 7 I carry around with me anyway) and it seems to run well enough now. That said I'd still like to get rid of some/all of the bloatware and get more control over where things are installed. I'll get around to having another try  at rooting it sometime.
> 
> Meanwhile, what is "service point" is that something specific to the particular vendor where you bought your m512 or is it available to any m512 owner?
> ...

Click to collapse



I brick my device under some experiments.
Flashing recovery or upgrading new firmware is pretty *SAFE*.

I purchased my M512 from Infocus China, so the service point is authorized by Official (in China).

Google Play is not a problem, all you need to learn is  'CWM Recovery'.


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Apr 3, 2015)

Crap!!! It's stuck in fastboot!


----------



## PochiMak (Jul 28, 2015)

No ideas how many guys are still on this topic


----------



## Glouds (Jul 28, 2015)

AvgPhoneUser said:


> Crap!!! It's stuck in fastboot!

Click to collapse



It works really well. you may want to try my guide:
http://www.glouds.com/infocus-m512-upgrade


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Jul 28, 2015)

Glouds said:


> It works really well. you may want to try my guide:
> http://www.glouds.com/infocus-m512-upgrade

Click to collapse



Fixed that already


----------



## kostmatin (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi to everyone.I have a problem with my m512.I am at the latest version,rooted and play store installed.My problem is that when i enable 3G or LTE mobile data is not working.If only 2G is enabled data is ok but very slow.The APN settings are correct,I changed sim card with a new one,i try the *#*#3646#*#* enable the correct option but nothing.I try everything,i am searching many days for solution but i can't find anything.If someone can help me,please help me!Thanks


----------



## GalaxyWhy (Oct 2, 2014)

*Infocus M512 Notable Specs:*
5" 720p IPS Display
Android 4.4 Kitkat
Snapdragon 400
LTE/4G
Corning III Gorilla Glass
NFC

Where I bought mine: http://www.pandawill.com/foxconn-in...0-50-inch-gorilla-glass-nfc-white-p91662.html

I highly recommend this device if you're on a budget as this is ALOT of value for $158 USD. The build quality is quite impressive, as I'd expect from Foxconn (the company behind iPhone construction) and I haven't had any issues with it. 

Now as a power user I wanted to root it ofcourse and there is a way to root it but theres notreally an explanation on how to root it so I figured I'd post the steps, but the original thread is located at: http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 and I'd like to thank [email protected] for making the root image 

Now to the rooting.
When you first get your M512 you'll need to upgrade its firmware.
Go to settings > About Device > Software update > Update. There should be an update, let it do its thing. It will reboot and the firmware will be updated. 
If this doesn't work for you, you can do it the manual way from the official website - http://www.infocusphone.com/m512updates.html﻿. Download 1080_0_15CN, use google translate to help you navigate. It should be about 800MB. Now boot your phone into Download Mode by pressing the Power + Volume Up button and then selecting the zip you just downloaded and flashing it. Now for me I couldn't get my phone to boot into download mode this way so I had to boot it into download mode by fastbooting with my computer.

Once you've updated to the latest firmware now you can go along and Flash the ROM from http://www.needrom.com/download/infocus-m512 which will Root your M512.
To do this you'll need to download the Android SDK and then navigate to sdk > platform-tools. Extract the rom you just downloaded into this folder. Now connect your device to the computer, make sure USB Debugging is on (in developer options) and let your computer install any usb drivers if necessary. Also make sure your device is connected as MTP.
Now there should be a file called: InFocus_M512_15CN_1_03A国际版.cmd, double click that and let it run, It should boot your device into download mode and when your device  reboots its done! 

Check to see if you have SuperSU installed - if you do, its worked and you're rooted 
As of now there's no way to install a Custom Recovery or flash a custom ROM but maybe someone will develop one.


----------



## androo235 (Aug 31, 2015)

I just came back to this today (updating my ROM from 103a, rooting and then at last, one day, getting rid of the bloatware on this phone). I tried a method suggested by flippy.nl on a related thread on this site started by galaxy why - I still get the same results which are:

"veryfying current system..." and then I get,
"/hidden/custom/iso" has unexpected contents.
E:Error in /tmp/sideload/package.zip
(status 7)
Installation aborted"

I just don't seem to be able to flash a ROMon this phone. I still haven't tried the CWM recovery thing that pochimak suggested, but, as ever, this has already eaten most of my (UK) bank holiday Monday. Although clean master/mobomarket/du booster are all driving me mad I will have to live with them all a little longer, at least until they irritate me so much that I feel compelled to reread this stuff and try out the CWM thing.......


----------



## AvgPhoneUser (Sep 1, 2015)

androo235 said:


> I just came back to this today (updating my ROM from 103a, rooting and then at last, one day, getting rid of the bloatware on this phone). I tried a method suggested by flippy.nl on a related thread on this site started by galaxy why - I still get the same results which are:
> 
> "veryfying current system..." and then I get,
> "/hidden/custom/iso" has unexpected contents.
> ...

Click to collapse



Check my threads i have a guide on how to install fully working cwm


----------



## PochiMak (Oct 17, 2015)

kostmatin said:


> Hi to everyone.I have a problem with my m512.I am at the latest version,rooted and play store installed.My problem is that when i enable 3G or LTE mobile data is not working.If only 2G is enabled data is ok but very slow.The APN settings are correct,I changed sim card with a new one,i try the *#*#3646#*#* enable the correct option but nothing.I try everything,i am searching many days for solution but i can't find anything.If someone can help me,please help me!Thanks

Click to collapse



Reflash your phone with the SUTLR

---------- Post added at 10:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

Hello guys.

I made a customized stock rom based on version 2280, bloatwares removed and Google Play framework included. (You can download the apps back from Play Store, if you needs those)
Now the phone has 2.09GB free spaces :victory:

If anyone feel interested on it, I can upload it and give you guys a link.


----------



## kostmatin (Oct 17, 2015)

the first thing i done was to reflash my phone with the SUTLR with every rom i found.Thanks for your answer,i am interesting for your rom,i dont have anything to lose.Please upload it to give it a try.


----------



## PochiMak (Oct 17, 2015)

kostmatin said:


> the first thing i done was to reflash my phone with the SUTLR with every rom i found.Thanks for your answer,i am interesting for your rom,i dont have anything to lose.Please upload it to give it a try.

Click to collapse



If SUTLR won't fix your problem, go to the service centre and request a HARDWARE check. (Well, have you try another cellular?)


----------



## kostmatin (Oct 18, 2015)

PochiMak said:


> If SUTLR won't fix your problem, go to the service centre and request a HARDWARE check. (Well, have you try another cellular?)

Click to collapse



What do you mean?


----------



## jboosie1992 (Nov 12, 2015)

What is FTM mode


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 21, 2016)

salvavrk said:


> Hello  friend, I bought this same phone in pandawill too. After doing all you did I had a proble, a pop up window asking me for an upgrade showed up suddenly and I click ok by mistake. The upgrade started but it stopped. Now the phone doesn't start. I want to know how to flash it into download mode or something like that in order to restore the phone.
> 
> Besides, I had 1,75gb of free room in internal memory and I found out how to install data in sd card. Actually I had many heavy games, Sygic with many maps...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Even I have got similar problem I did on wifi...


----------



## PochiMak (Oct 1, 2017)

How many of you are still using this device?


----------



## androo235 (Oct 9, 2017)

I'm still using mine in its original software release (I gave up trying to update the software and/or root it). I do have a Samsung Phablet too, so I don't use the M512 for many things, but, it is my phone still. Perhaps its the Foxconn heritage, it still works, despite being dropped, now many times, nothing has gone wrong with it (unlike the Samsung which I have had to open up and fiddle with a couple of times). Don't feel compelled yet to replace it, but, I guess can't be long now. Unfortunately the route, for UK buyers, of buying a smartphone direct from China seems to have been cut-off since 2014 (I got the Samsung direct from a far-east source too).


----------



## Matrey_Moxley (Apr 19, 2018)

PochiMak said:


> How many of you are still using this device?

Click to collapse



I basically pulled my old M512 off the shelf where it sat for a few years and have been using it to play with and learn a bit more about CWM, recoveries, and attempting to port a custom ROM.  I had to use it unexpectedly when my main phone got wet and died, so I used it as a spare for a while. It reminded me that it's a pretty good phone with limitations.

I'll probably brick it or get frustrated and put it back on the shelf, but at the moment I am enjoying playing with it again.


----------

